# Having an issue with Ride Bindings getting jamed up?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

that1guy said:


> I have Ride SPI bindings that are 2 years old. One of the top strap ratchets keeps getting jammed and won't unbuckle.
> 
> Any one else ever had this problem? I like to wear them kinda tight but this is a recent thing. It is almost impossible to get the thing off lately.
> 
> ...


Common problem with binding ratchets. You just pull up the ratchet and force it down the ladder a little and it should come undone. Sorry if I didn't explain it well.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

That's what I usually do but now it takes a lot more effort to get it off. I even ripped the finger out of my glove the other day getting out of them. 


Would it help if I put some oil on it to help it move? I also have graffite but don't think that would hold up in the snow.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

that1guy said:


> That's what I usually do but now it takes a lot more effort to get it off. I even ripped the finger out of my glove the other day getting out of them.
> 
> 
> Would it help if I put some oil on it to help it move? I also have graffite but don't think that would hold up in the snow.


I had the same problem with some old burton and ride bindings. I don't know if oil would help. Maybe you could try but it might get messy.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, Thanks for the advise, I just got a new snow suit and don't want to get it a screwed up while it is new. My wife just paid lots of money for it. She might get a lil mad.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hate to tell you that older Ride bindings had issues with the release in colder weather. Because of this, I haven't gone back to Ride even though they have fixed this issue.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You might have a pair with those ratchets that sucked. I forget what they're called, but they were discontinued really quickly.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the same issue with my SPI's. I tried teflon spray and that helped but only for about three minutes. I played with my buckles inside my house a bit to see why exactly they would jam up, and I believe it's due to the angle at which the plastic release cam lever contacts spring-loaded ratchet piece (forgive me for not knowing the technical terms). I've found that if you first press down on the arm that you pull on to tighten the buckle it changes the angle just enough that you can then pull up on the release lever. No problems since I figured that out.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I use that trick sometimes but it just seems to get worse every time I ride. I have some gnu back door bindings that I love but they suck on pow day's. I like the feel of the spi's but getting out of them is a bitch sometimes. Oh well, i will ride them this year then pick up something else.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Always had trouble unbuckling my ride bindings. At first I thought it was coz they were new and needed to be broken in, then I heard a lot of people complaining about how they have a hard time unbuckling as well. Eventually I just got used to it.


----------

